# pussy-whipped



## Olga Usoz Chaparro

I am translating _Pariah_ by Bob Fingerman, but I am having problems translating Pussy-whipped*.*
Please, can anyone help me?

Ellen widened her eyes at him in challenge. “Pussy-whipped for Jesus much?”  

My attempt:
Ellen lo miró con los ojos abiertos como platos, desafiante. —¿Te has flagelado mucho por Jesús?


----------



## boozehead

En una relación, el hombre le hace caso y le consiente todo a su enamorada, todo lo que dice lo hace, etc. Eso significa que el hombre es "pussy-whipped".


----------



## Olga Usoz Chaparro

Gracias, sí, eso lo sabía, ¿pero como verbo?


----------



## Paul Clancy

Cannot help on this other than to say "hen pecked" is another way of saying pussy whipped - so if there is a way of translating hen pecked into Spanish - then that would work too.


----------



## boozehead

Yep, in Peru, we would say "pisado". En cuanto al verbo, yo diría: "I'm being pussy-whipped?" "She's been pussy-whipping me on a regular basis?", "A pussy-whipped man", Significan lo mismo. En este caso lo está usando como un adjetivo, quizás, quiera decir: Muy pegado a lo que dice Jesús, haciendo todo lo que dice o se considera correcto por él. Se necesitaría más contexto.


----------



## Paul Clancy

boozehead said:


> Yep, in Peru, we would say "pisado". En cuanto al verbo, yo diría: "I'm being pussy-whipped?" "She's been pussy-whipping me on a regular basis?", "A pussy-whipped man", Significan lo mismo. En este caso lo está usando como un adjetivo, quizás, quiera decir: Muy pegado a lo que dice Jesús, haciendo todo lo que dice o se considera correcto por él. Se necesitaría más contexto.



For Jesus much - as a mother tongue English speaker - I understand this to mean "for so little" "for nothing" or crudely "for fuck all".
In other words - she is on his case for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Andoush

A mí me parece que la oración es rara desde el punto de vista de la semántica. Supongo que Mona no es tan "practicante" (para no decir "extremista") como Karl y ha mezclado dos ideas: por un lado, la de estar bajo el control de algo/alguien ("pussy-whipped") y por otro, la de la flagelación ("whipped"). Yo interpreto que está preguntado si Karl ha estado flagelándose mucho en nombre de Jesús (últimamente).


----------



## carlosjoaquin

El tipo solo tiene miedo de morir y enfrentarse a Dios. Entonces ella le pregunta desafiante y recriminatoriamente: ¿Fustigado por tu amor a Dios?


----------



## scotu

One word for pussy-whipped in Mexico is "mandelon".

See this previous thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=210808


----------



## Uriel-

Parece que ella está mezclando las metáforas.  Como Jesús no tiene panoche, "pussy-whipped for Jesus" tiene poco sentido a menos que está tratando de decir que él está demasiado influido por la religión y no piensa por él mismo.


----------



## Andoush

En todo caso, el tipo en cuestión se autoflagela (eso se los puedo confirmar por el contexto).


----------



## Uriel-

"Pussy-whipped" no tiene nada que ver con flagelación.  Solo quiere decir que tus opiniones y deseos son subordinados a los de tu mujer; ella manda.  Si no haces lo que ella quiere, ella no va a dejarte tener sexo con ella.


----------



## Andoush

De ahí que surge tanta confusión... 

Más arriba decía:


> He grinned, then winced, then ran upstairs to his apartment and *retrieved a belt from his dresser and began flagellating his back*. After several savage strokes he realized he was wearing his shirt, paused to yank off the garment, then resumed.



Y luego (hablando de su camisa):


> “It’s stuck to your skin, and that isn’t sweat. What the fuck have you been doing to yourself, as if we don’t hear?” *Ellen made the whip-crack sound *with her mouth, adding a wrist flick for punctuation. Karl plucked at the back of his shirt and sure enough it was a bit stuck to his spine. Ellen widened her eyes at him in challenge. “Pussy whipped for Jesus much?”


----------



## Uriel-

Creo que ella se refiere a mastubación, pero no sé por qué ella usaría pussy whipped en ese contexto, no tiene sentido.  ¡Estoy tan confundida como tú!


----------



## Uriel-

A menos que se refiera a la sangre producida por azotarse.  ¡Qué libro raro!


----------



## carlosjoaquin

Según el RAE la definición de pussy whipped es la siguiente:
When a bloody zombie has removed your balls and then filled the sack with a LoJack to track your every move.

Sin ese dato no se puede traducir esta frase.


----------



## boozehead

O sea, La Real Academia ESPAÑOLA definiendo "Pussy-whipped". A menos que te refieras a otra RAE.


----------



## Moritzchen

carlosjoaquin said:


> Parece que el problema es que la gente no usa diccionarios. Según el RAE la definición de pussy whipped es la siguiente:
> When a bloody zombie has removed your balls and then filled the sack with a LoJack to track your every move.
> 
> Sin ese dato no se puede traducir esta frase. Lo único que se puede hacer es el ridículo.


OK, el diccionario del RAE no contiene definiciones en inglés.
La que tú aportas es similar a la que aparece en el Urban Dictionary: When your woman has removed your balls and then filled the sack with a LoJack to track your every move!!
Lo del "bloody zombie" confunde y realmente no tiene nada que ver con _being pussy-whipped._
Esta es la página del Urban Dictionary.
Según boozehead, es pisado en Perú, scotu dice que es mandelón en México y en la página que nos aporta, un amigo de Guayaquil dice que es "calzonudo" en Ecuador.
Andoush está aportando información interesante.
Lo que no entiendo es porqué "pussy..." y no simplemente _whipped. 
_


----------



## elprofe

Por lo que comentáis, el término en español de España es "calzonazos".


----------



## carlosjoaquin

_En español de España, el término es agilipollado. 

¿Agilipollado como Dios manda?

Pero claro en este caso concreto la traducción sería:

Agilifustigado ¿cómo Dios manda?_


----------



## scotu

Doesn't the original really mean: "pussy-whipped *by* Jesus much?"


----------



## Andoush

By the way, there is no hyphen in the original: "Pussy whipped for Jesus much?”... As I understand it, it should read "Have you pussy whipped for Jesus much?"...


----------



## Filis Cañí

carlosjoaquin said:


> _
> 
> En español de España, el término es agilipollado.
> 
> ¿Agilipollado como Dios manda?
> 
> Pero claro en este caso concreto la traducción sería:
> 
> Agilifustigado ¿cómo Dios manda?_



En fin, como ya ha apuntado alguien antes, la mujer dice _pussy whipped for Jesus _como un juego de palabras entre _pussy whipped_, la mortificación cristiana a latigazos, y la idea de "X for Jesus" (algunas asociaciones de cristianos se ponen de nombre cosas como _Jews for Jesus, Bicyclists for Jesus, Cooks for Jesus_, o lo que sea: Judíos a favor de Jesús, Ciclistas a favor de Jesús, Cocineros a favor de Jesus, etc.).

Mi traducción va a ser lacónica: *Ecce homo jesuitens. . .

*Y olé.


----------



## k-in-sc

Filis Cañí said:


> Mi traducción va a ser lacónica: *Ecce homo jesuitens ...*


That's what it means. "Pussy-whipped" should be hyphenated. It is used loosely here because the reference is actually to self-flagellation, as Andoush pointed out. Presumably the "pussy" is Jesus. The "... much?" construction is slang for "Look at how ... you are."


----------



## carlosjoaquin

Check me out:

¿*Obnubilado **por **una fe mesiánica*?¿*Pussy-whipped **for **Jesus much*?


----------



## scotu

carlosjoaquin said:


> Check me out:
> 
> ¿*Obnubilado **por **una fe mesiánica*?¿*Pussy-whipped **for **Jesus much*?



Good translation


----------



## aztlaniano

Andoush said:


> ... ha mezclado dos ideas: por un lado, la de estar bajo el control de algo/alguien ("pussy-whipped") y por otro, la de la flagelación ("whipped"). Yo interpreto que está preguntado si Karl ha estado flagelándose mucho en nombre de Jesús (ultimamente).


Concuerdo. Hay un juego de palabras, con "sumisión a la mujer/esposa/novia" y "flagelación".
Creo la frase completa sería Are you pussy-whipped for Jesus much?
"Pussy-whipped" es adjetivo.
Me parece excesivamente específica la definición de "pussy-whipped" encontrada por carlosjoaquín, es decir, la colocación de un "lo-jack", o dispositivo de localización, dentro del escroto, que sirve como una especie de cinturón de castidad de alta tecnología. No creo que sea una práctica frecuente.  La Real Academia Española (RAE) se puede equivocar.
Las otras definiciones que se han aportado me parecen más útiles.


----------



## k-in-sc

Olga Usoz Chaparro said:


> Ellen widened her eyes at him in challenge. ...
> My attempt:
> Ellen lo miró con los ojos abiertos como platos, desafiante. ...


 I'm not sure that's the best translation for "to widen one's eyes" (= open them wider).


----------



## mijoch

I agree with Paul.

"for Jesus" is an expletive, which with tone turns "Pussy-whipped for Jesus much?" into a defiant question. The "much" qualifies the extent of "pussy-whipped".

"Hag-ridden a lot for Christ's sake?"

That's what I see.

With punctuation it comes out better, but as Fingerman doesn't do it, nor do I.

M.

Obviously, with some of the startling posts here, the simplicity of my suggestion precludes a reply. (Not too sure what that means.)


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's not an expletive. It's used in the "Jews for Jesus" sense. The "much" construction also obviously is unfamiliar to most of the people who have replied in this thread.


----------



## aurilla

Algo como decir "sentado en el baúl por Jesús".


----------



## mijoch

kinsc

You've blown my socks off. What has "Jews for Jesus" got to do with "pussy-whipped"? 

M.


----------



## k-in-sc

As explained in post #23


----------



## aztlaniano

mijoch said:


> What has "Jews for Jesus" got to do with "pussy-whipped"?


The ass, and Filis Cañí, have got it right, Mijoch. The "for Jesus" is a catch-phrase, not an expletive such as "for Christ's sake". One can be "clean for Jesus", "sober for Jesus" (it's still possible to drink communion wine because it's no longer wine when you drink it) a "vegetarian for Jesus" (I suppose fish are OK), a "lesbian vegetarian for Jesus" (I ddin't make that up), etc.
I suspect here it's being used in the sense of "doing something for England"; doing something with persistence and expertise, even though there is no English national side for that activity, eg, _John smokes for England, my mum cooks for England.
_


----------



## mijoch

Hi azt.

I see. I've certainly heard of strange things done for England, but never for Jesus. I suppose I have to admit, although your explanation helps, I simply don't understand it. Perhaps with his beginning with comic writing, he's decided to open the tap for Jesus much, and show us all how clever he his; perhaps he is.

Ta

M.

I remember now. There was a popular movement "Wanking for England". Could this extend to Jesus?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Ass," my ... ! 
First I've heard of the "for England" construction. But it sounds similar. 
Anyway, it's not clear why the character is flagellating himself or what his relationship with Jesus is (if any). But the remark itself is clear enough.


----------



## yanli

Hola foro, sé que este hilo es algo viejo, pero quisiera saber si "sometido" podría ser una forma para traducir "pussy-whipped" ya que por las definiciones dadas aquí, la esencia es que una persona está o se deja dominar por la voluntad de otra.


----------



## aztlaniano

yanli said:


> Hola foro, sé que este hilo es algo viejo, pero quisiera saber si "sometido" podría ser una forma para traducir "pussy-whipped" ya que por las definiciones dadas aquí, la esencia es que una persona está o se deja dominar por la voluntad de otra.


Tiene que ser un hombre sometido a la voluntad de una mujer, normalmente su pareja.


----------



## mnguiri

pussy-whipped siempre se usa con el verbo "to be" y como algunos han dicho, en España se dice "calzonazos". Una frase que he oído en inglés y español que significa lo mismo es "clearly she's the one that wears the pants in that relationship" = es obvio que con esa pareja, ella es la persona que lleva puesto los pantalones". can't remember the exact wording in Spanish so I may be a little off. anyway, if you are pussy-whipped you do everything that your girlfriend/wife tells you to do. 
"pussy-whipped for Jesus" quiere decir que la persona nunca hace lo que quiere hacer, sino que hace lo que la Biblia o su iglesia o Jesús le dice que haga. sería una manera fuerte de decir "mojigato/puritano"


----------



## yanli

aztlaniano said:


> Tiene que ser un hombre sometido a la voluntad de una mujer, normalmente su pareja.



Pues sí,  pero también se han visto casos con padres e hijos, y viceversa, muchísimas gracias aztlaniano


----------



## Elcanario

mnguiri said:


> "pussy-whipped for Jesus" quiere decir que la persona nunca hace lo que quiere hacer, sino que hace lo que la Biblia o su iglesia o Jesús le dice que haga. sería una manera fuerte de decir "mojigato/puritano"


O sea, un meapilas.
Un saludo


----------



## mnguiri

para decir meapilas en inglés, decimos "holier-than-thou" or "sanctimonious" que puede tener un sentido un poco diferente, donde la persona se cree mejor que otros. Si "meapilas" no lleva este sentido, también puede significar "pussy-whipped for Jesus" (no tiene nada que ver si se cree mejor o juzga a otros, sólo que es muy devoto)


----------



## Elcanario

Un meapilas es un santurrón y a su vez un santurrón es aquel que es 1. Exagerado en los actos de devoción.
Un saludo


----------

